# Baby falling out of bed



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

We're bed sharing with our almost 4 month old daughter. She's all about rolling over in her sleep and she's rolled out of bed 3 times- once when we didn't know she could roll over yet and twice last night.

The fall is about 2-1/2 feet onto some of my books. The first time last night we weren't in bed with her yet, but the second time woke us up- poor girl!

She doesn't like to snuggle up to me- she likes her room and snuggles when she's hungry- which isn't actually much. She's slept through the night in the past, which is frustrating for me because I get so engorged in the morning!

I just don't know what to do- we put her in between us after the second fall last night, and that helped, but I really do enjoy snuggling with my DH some nights and DD likes her space.

We have a large bed- Cal King. DH suggested we get a body pillow and have that as a barrier on the other side of DD. We might go with that. Anyone else have suggestions? I'm just wondering if there are some other ideas. It just makes me feel so bad that she wakes up like that.


----------



## chicasmama (Oct 15, 2007)

I use DEX bed rails, they are great and dd has never fallen out of bed since we got them 9 months ago.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

We put our king mattress onto the floor and a body pillow on the other side of ds. He's never rolled out of bed though. If it were me I'd push the bed up against the wall and have your dd on that side.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

This thing looks like it would be helpful, but it's kind of pricey.

http://www.mamaroobabysling.com/news...CoSleeper.html


----------



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks everybody. We live in a studio, so we don't have many options about where to put the bed and such, nor many options with buying a co-sleeper because there's no room.

I just heard a tip from a friend who cosleeps with her 15 month old (just in case someone is looking for more answers in this thread). I guess for a while they used a towel, rolled up and put under the sheet on the edge. That way there would be less risk of suffocation.

Thanks for answers, though. DH and I will definitely discuss them because it's so sad to find your baby on the floor.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Consider putting your mattress on the floor...for DD's safety.


----------



## smashlie (Jul 3, 2008)

We use these.

http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/products.htm

They also have a clearance section. Super cheap!!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smashlie* 
We use these.

http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/products.htm

They also have a clearance section. Super cheap!!









those look great. My LO is quite the mover at night and has fallen out of bed a couple times. Do you find that they are high enough?


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

We have a bed rail on one side so he either sleeps between dp and I or between me and the rail. We also took the bed frame off to reduce the distance to the floor. From the time he was crawling we began teaching him to slide off the bed on his belly feet first. By 13 months he was doing this consistently, so I didn't have to worry as much about getting to him the minute he woke up from a nap, although it really surprised me the first day he came wandering out the bedroom on his own.


----------



## acannon (Nov 21, 2007)

We have rails that we use and those work well. I got them from Target.com. They're double bed rails that fold down. I would make sure that when she gets to the age where she can pull herself to standing not to let her do that on the rails, though. My LO flipped over them once. Luckily, I was there to catch him, but it's very scary if/when it happens so just watch out for that.


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

Unfortunately the safest thing you can do is put the mattress on the floor until she is older a little older- if your mattress is still high after putting it on the floor you can get a relatively affordable (and comfy) mattress from ikea to put on your floor that would turn her 2 1/2 foot fall into a 4-6 inch fall (and after you can put your bed back up you can put the mattress on your mattress for a memory foam cushion







). If the issue is storing your bed, could you rent a storage locker???

Please have to consider that this isn't a forever thing- after she gets out of the SIDS risk window (at least 12-14 m/o) you can put a body pillow between her and the edge of the bed and that should solve the problem (but please don't do this until she's older). I wouldn't use those mesh rails until the child was at least 2 (or older!), I just feel it's too big of a risk of a baby getting entrapped between the mesh and the mattress (these rails are designed for children, not little babies) . I also wouldn't push your mattress against the wall unless you could find some way to get it completely flush and then find some way to secure it or brace it to prevent you from shifting it during your sleep (again, entrapment risk







).

Just my two cents


----------



## grapejuicemama (Nov 18, 2005)

I think the towel idea is the best one, it's safest with no risk of entrapment or suffocation. That's what I used to do, but now that she's 16 months, I put a pillow between her and the edge of the bed.

Now, the only one that falls off the bed is my almost-five year old. We'll wake up to a *thump* and the poor kid will just cozy up to the large body pillows that are down there for him. He doesn't even wake up.


----------



## othersomethings (Jul 4, 2007)

have you considered keeping her swaddled?

My 6mo has a very hard time rolling at all if I have her swaddled correctly. And we live in FL so it can get mighty hot sleeping at night, but I use large lightweight cotton blankets to swaddle her, and she does fine. She does sometimes fight to get her arms out, but I found some swaddling techniques on...hm. Might have been thebabywearer.com that really helped.

I started doing it when she was about 3 mo, because she'd just move too much and wake herself up constantly. She fought it at first, but now she enjoys it. it's part of our bedtime routine, and she gets pretty happy when I start to wrap her up at night because she knows it's time to nurse to sleep.

My husband was super skeptical. But he can't argue with the results. She doesn't wake up as much, and she never rolls. (unless she's on her side, and then she'll roll onto her back once she falls asleep.)


----------



## MeZicH (Mar 2, 2008)

They have those body pillows with a sheet attactched to them.
I can't reemmber what they are called but I've seen them.
My daughter has fallen out of bed a few times while she slept and now if I'm not there with her, I put a bunch of pillows bu the egde to block her from falling, which has seem to work.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## leewd (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm having this problem too!

DD doesn't fall out when she's asleep though. She climbs out when she's awake. . . .

Our set-up: Double bed against the wall, with the crib on the other side. Unfortunately, this leaves about 18 inches at the bottom on the non-wall side where she can climb out. If I sleep with her all night, it's not a problem, but if I leave to sleep with DH and she wakes up silently, she will climb out.

Unfortunately, putting the mattress on the floor is not an option unless we get rid of the bed (no place to store it). Last night, I put her in the crib, but that only lasted 45-60 minutes.

What I want is a double-bed with crib rails! Idealy, one half of one side would fold down completely, so mom/dad can climb in and out of the bed.

Does anyone know of bed rails that will cover the full length of a double bed (60 inches)????


----------



## jessicarae (May 8, 2007)

Does anyone know of bed rails that will cover the full length of a double bed (60 inches)????[/QUOTE]

This is our scenario, too -- I don't understand why bed rails don't run the full length of a bed. Any ideas out there? Those foam bumpers look good, but ours is a crawling vs falling out of bed issue. She hasn't done it yet, but she's on the move, so I know she'll try it soon. I use a video monitor, which is GREAT -- couldn't cosleep and ever leave her in bed alone if we didn't have it -- but I'd love a king-size family crib!









Also, how do you teach a 10-month-old how to crawl out of bed safely (feet first)?


----------



## leewd (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote:

. . . I'd love a king-size family crib!
Sounds awesome!

I'm already trying to teach Daria (7 months) how to crawl off things (bed, couch, stairs, etc) safely. Anytime she crawls up to the edge, I swing her feet around behind her and spot her while she slides down.

I did this with the other two, and it didn't really work until they had fallen face first enough times to teach them a lesson about gravity. But I hear this technique works with a lot of babies. Maybe Daria will be my first to catch on!


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

We had a co-sleeper so that is where my dd slept when she wanted some of her own space and I was right there. When she was a year we had to get rid of the co-sleeper ( selling house and needed the room to look bigger...lol) and I put her in the middle. When she was 18 months old we started putting her on dh's side with a bedrail ( dh was in the middle of his girls!) and she started sleeping better cuz her breast buffet wasn't next to her. She slept with us fulltime till she was over 3 years old and now she starts the night off in her bed ( with the rail) and comes in and I either put her in the middle or put her on my side with a pillow buffer. She sleeps in our bed for naps with pillows as buffers. hth


----------



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

We got rid of our bed frames/box spring and placed the mattress just on the floor.


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, this is an issue for us too & I came here looking for an answer. We have a king-size that WAS on the floor, but it was really hurting my back & knees to get up/down with her, so we got a bedframe & it caan't go back to the floor. We have a tres tria on my side & a draft-stopper pillow on DH's side, but now that she's almost crawling I'm not sure that'll hold her. I might just pile tons of pillows on the floor...

I found this online (no entrapment risk bc it is on the bed rather than next to) but as pp's said, it's not that long.


----------



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

these look so cool!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smashlie* 
We use these.

http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/products.htm

They also have a clearance section. Super cheap!!


----------

